# A walk in the rain



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

So Lastinight I took my yr old Mya for a walk in the rain. Yes call me crazy I love the rain. It was turning dark and as we walked she was so alert to anything and a bit jumpy. Not bad though. Not onl did she walk great but we ran a little at the end of our outing and she looked funny as it to say"hey you have been on me bad about walking nice and we are running?" she didn't know what to do so I ran faster and she kicked in. Her hind end lowered,her front end raised a bit, and those legs just kicked out. So beautiful. I am so proud of her. Just wanted to share with you all.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh she is very pretty! A successful and fun walk is always worth a brag! I too like to walk in the rain!


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

My dogs like the rain also. We have so many thunderstorms here in the south so we very rarely get to go for a walk. Glad she enjoyed it.
Robbie


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

nothing like the gait of a GSD !


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm happy to hear she did so well on her walk! there is nothing more beautiful then a GSD gait! You have a beautiful GSD!!


----------

